# Puerto PS2 Dañado



## BlueFenix24 (Abr 2, 2010)

Saludos a todos,este es mi pequeno asuntito, recientemente lleve mi computadora donde trabajo una Desktop , para hacerle una limpieza ya que donde trabajo damos mantenimiento y reparacion de PCs, lo malo e absurdo, cuando la estaba conectando para probarla , se me olvido conectarle el teclado, le pedi a mi companero de trabajo que se lo conectara, y el muy ignorante enves de conectarle el teclado, le conecto un puerto de alimentacion de 12VDC que se utilisa para adaptadores de discos IDEs,para no alargar la historia,ahora solo funciona con teclado y mouse Usb, no es gran problema ,el problema es que cada vez que enciendo la pc, tengo que presionar F1 ya que dice 





> Error de Teclado Presione F1 para Continuar


es molesto, queria saber si se puede desabilitar el chequeo de teclado en el bios, o si hay algo que tengo que repararle a la Motherboard, por cierto esta es la herida

Alguna idea ademas de estrangular a mi companero??


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 2, 2010)

Hola.

Busca en el BIOS la opción de habilitar el USB, de manera que ya no tienes que estar presionando F1.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## BlueFenix24 (Abr 2, 2010)

gracias, buscare por el bios aver si lo soluciono,ahi te cuento,ah y me gusta tu imagen del multivibrador astable, fue el primer ckt que diseñe en el colegio Xd
Nos vemos, saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 2, 2010)

Proba en poner un capacitor de 10uF entre el pin 5 y el pin 1 con el positivo al 5 a ver si se la cree.. y postea. Proba con un capa de .1 con uno de 4.7 uF y con uno de 10uF para ver si el tiempo de carga hace al resultado..


----------



## BlueFenix24 (Abr 3, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Proba en poner un capacitor de 10uF entre el pin 5 y el pin 1 con el positivo al 5 a ver si se la cree.. y postea. Proba con un capa de .1 con uno de 4.7 uF y con uno de 10uF para ver si el tiempo de carga hace al resultado..


lo voy intentar lo de los capacitores, ya que no me funciono buscando en la BIOS, tenga o no deshabilitado el soporte usb, extranamente, si conecto un PS2 no da el error, pero no funciona, y ademas, Si no conecto NADA ni usb ni PS2 tampoco da el error,creo que es lo contrario que piensa que siempre esta un PS2 conectado y caundo conecto el usb,cree que tengo 2 teclados, la idea de los capacitores la voy a probar , gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 3, 2010)

¿Ya intentaste desactivando el puerto PS2?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 3, 2010)

En el BIOS suele haber una opción que dice algo como *Stop on Error* o *Halt on Error*, y si la tenés elegile la opción NONE o alguna que no incluya el teclado. Con eso debería dejar de salir el cartel...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2010)

¿Habilitaste el USB en DOS?


----------



## BlueFenix24 (Abr 3, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> En el BIOS suele haber una opción que dice algo como *Stop on Error* o *Halt on Error*, y si la tenés elegile la opción NONE o alguna que no incluya el teclado. Con eso debería dejar de salir el cartel...



pues no lo encontre en la BIOS ,si lo eh visto en BIOS mas viejas pero que raro que no esta,deseguro esta como predeterminado, tenia muchas esperansas en tu idea

Y si abilite y desabilite todo respecto USB y nada


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 4, 2010)

suele haber una opcion en la bios que dice "Legacy USB Support". Habilitala
Saludos


----------



## BlueFenix24 (Abr 4, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> suele haber una opcion en la bios que dice "Legacy USB Support". Habilitala
> Saludos


Si y la encontre, pero no funciono, solo me desablitio el teclado, pero no quito el mensaje de error, y estaba pero porque sin teclado no puedo presionar F1 
Tuve que resetear la BIOS para volver a tenerlo


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 4, 2010)

Hola.

Haz probado todo lo posible, sólo te queda cambiar la placa o convivir con F1.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## BlueFenix24 (Abr 5, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Haz probado todo lo posible, sólo te queda cambiar la placa o convivir con F1.
> 
> ...


Tenes razon, hare una mezcla ya que no tengo los recursos para cambiar de placa, convivire un tiempo mas asta que pueda cambiarla,lastima es muy buena y me gusta su desempeno, ni modo gracias a todos


----------



## ibdali (Abr 5, 2010)

has probado con actualizar la BIOS?


----------



## BlueFenix24 (Abr 5, 2010)

ibdali dijo:


> has probado con actualizar la BIOS?


Si ya lo probe y todavia nada funciono, como dice EL AFICIONADO, ya eh provado de todo


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 5, 2010)

Pues, ya tendrás que acostumbrarte al F1!!!. Ahora ve y estrangula a tu compañero!!!
O ponlo a el para que apriete el F1!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## cansi22 (Abr 5, 2010)

Lo de los errores es en "standard cmos features" de la bios.
Aqui una captura de como tiene que quedar:


----------

